# Adding fragrance to oils



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

On a different forum was a thread about adding the fragrance to the oils before adding the lye mixture. There were tons of people on there that said they do it that way. Anyone here ever try that? If so, my question is what if you have a fragrance that accelerates? Would there be enough time to get the lye mix and oils together before some strange glob formed in the pot? I'm interested in this method because there are occasions where I forget to put the fragrance in and am scrambling at the end when the soap is already in the molds and also, depending on how it works, it could be helpful with accelerating fragrance if it could get evenly distributed in the soap before solidifying. KWIM?

Thanks,
Tiffany


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes it's an old trick, we have talked about it before on this forum. It will work sometimes with very hard to soap fragrances, others, even doing this won't work. You do have to know how to do RT and your lye liquid has to be cold, otherwise you can burn off the top notes of your scent and have some horrible morphing to your scent. This will not control scents that heat up, and if the scent accelerates your soap too quickly you will have an oil slick after soaping when your lye doesn't have enough time to really merry with the oils and butters in your recipe. You have false trace brought on by the fragrance not by sap. Vicki


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I mix my FO in the oils for almost all of my soap. I just find it to be easier for me to do it this way.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok, I'm gonna try it but it makes me nervous to do it with my lemongrass eo. It is a super accelerator and I'm scared it will just turn into a gloopy oily puddled mess. I will try it with an easier fragrance first.

Tiffany


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

:blush2 Well, from my experience, I myself will never try it ever again, especially with Oatmeal/Milk/Honey fragrance oil. It was really, really ugly :sigh


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Does that scent tend to go fast for you anyway? Was that what happened or something else horrible? I need more details!


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

tmfinley said:


> Does that scent tend to go fast for you anyway? Was that what happened or something else horrible? I need more details!


Yes, it does seem to accelerate super fast for me, even after that fiasco lol Also, I have always had major oil separation issues whenever I use the OMH fragrance oil. Maybe it's just me & I'm not doing something right. I poured the concoction into my molds, it started to go through gel (I did want it to gel), and after the gel stage, it seemed like all of the oil was floating on top and started to flow over my mold. I second guessed myself thinking I had filled the mold too full, but I followed my same basic recipe, used the same mold that I always use. So, I let it sit thinking maybe the oils would maybe absorb back in, nope. I ended up rebatching. This was with goat milk.

So, any ideas on the why's or what's of what went wrong?  I haven't a clue, I just know whenever I use this scent, I have problems and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I've never had any separation problems and I don't use a OMH scent so I'm not sure what to tell you on that. So maybe it wasn't necessarily adding the fragrance to the oils before the lye but just a funky fragrance to work with from the beginning.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Whose OMH are you using. It's my tried and true scent I use for classes, especially large ones because I could make it in my sleep, it's one of the choices you go home with when you buy the kit, because it's fool proof. Almond is cheap and is the main scent of OMH, why I add the Honey L Octaine to mine for less of that almondy scent. I have used tons of them, and love love love Lillians, I buy it by the 10 pounds. Perhaps it's who you are buying from? IF you add alot of FO That has been cut with carrier oils, all that oil can't saponify, and you have an oil slick. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Ive only used Susan's OMH and never had a problem. I have Lillian's now but have not soaped it yet.

I have only had one case of separation and a few fast accelerators, most from the same company and I won't buy from them anymore.


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

tmfinley said:


> I've never had any separation problems and I don't use a OMH scent so I'm not sure what to tell you on that. So maybe it wasn't necessarily adding the fragrance to the oils before the lye but just a funky fragrance to work with from the beginning.


That's true....I guess I just associated the fragrance with being the culprit because it's the only time I've had issues with the OMH.



Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Whose OMH are you using. It's my tried and true scent I use for classes, especially large ones because I could make it in my sleep, it's one of the choices you go home with when you buy the kit, because it's fool proof. Almond is cheap and is the main scent of OMH, why I add the Honey L Octaine to mine for less of that almondy scent. I have used tons of them, and love love love Lillians, I buy it by the 10 pounds. Perhaps it's who you are buying from? IF you add alot of FO That has been cut with carrier oils, all that oil can't saponify, and you have an oil slick. Vicki


Never thought of it being the 'brand' of OMH FO, so that is a strong possibility. I usually account for the FO when I weigh my oils, so if my recipe calls for 40 oz oil, I'll subtract 3 or 4 oz from them to account for the FO. I'm not sure if I explained that right or not ???


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

I purchased my OMH FO from Natures Garden. I have used other FOs from there and like what I purchased. Just the OMH has been a booger for me. :crazy


----------

